# Bobby Ford says they may charge me up to $13,000 for engine repair!!!!!



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Already posted this on Powerstroke.org so sorry if you have read it.

I took the truck ('08 Powerstroke) into Bobby Ford this morning, and they called me back around 3:00 pm and said they found out what was wrong and had a quote for me.







I said quote! What quote? The truck is still under warranty!! The Ford guy proceded to tell me that it appears I got some bad fuel and Ford warranty doesn't cover that, and it will be $1700.00 and change out of my pocket now to drop the tank, clean the tank, replace fuel hoses, filters, pumps, injector flush etc....:headknock BS is what I say. Then he says that may not fix it, and if not I am looking at an *additional $13,000.00:hairout:* for the repair. I told hime he must have been outside his freaking mind, that I could buy the whole **** motor for less than that. Bad Fuel????? He said it had contaminents in it, and would not specify what. So let me get this straight Ford put a filter system on a truck that doesnt filter! I DON'T THINK SO!!! I understand that the filters for the most part are only going to remove the suspended solids and water but what else is going to be in the fuel sample that Bobby Ford is going to be able to get analyzed in a few hours time? I doubt they have sophisticated multiple thousand dollar lab equipment, and if they do I doubt they have anyone smart enough to run it properly. 
The problem I am having doesn't even feel like a fuel issue to me. The truck doesn't run rough, the rpms come up and the biggest thing is it's intermitent. Most fuel issues that I have seen will cause the engine to run rough and they are constent from the time they begin until the time they are fixed. I am not buying their story. The guy also told me there were 5 other trucks in there with the same problem. I told him good luck getting 13 grand a piece out of those guys as well:rotfl:. I called another dealership down the road, and they said what I was saying sounded rediculous. I plan on taking it to them for a second opinion as well as pulling my own fuel sample and having it tested. 
I have not been impressed with Bobby Fords service dept. from day 1 the last time I took it in for recall work they had it for a week and all they did was replace a fog light. I am madder than three kinds a hell, and wish more and more every day that I would have kept my '02 7.3 Powerstroke. Oh! and yes I always buy my fuel at the same place, along with 75% of the rest of Brazoria County and have never had a problem before. Besides if this place did have bad fuel, with the amount of diesel trucks I see filling up there each day there would be a hell of alot more than 6 of us up there at the shop. If anyone else in the area has/is experiencing the same problems let me know. Thanks for taking the time to read.................E


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

Those guys need to put down the CRACK-PIPE! That is just crazy


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Bobby Ford sucks! Take you truck right down the road from there to New Era Automotive they do a real good job! They do all my work on my 6.0 Liter Excursion. 


-NF


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

13G's, I got to follow this thread. I know a couple of new cars that can be bought for that price.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Take it to Gulf Coast Ford. They have been real good to us on our work vans.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

It seems thats the first thing they are trained to say. I hear that alot. Bad Fuel. I dont believe it.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

I must have missed the thread over on powerstroke.org..

Bad fuel doesn't create intermittent problems. Dolts.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Had a whole bag of sugar put in my tank.....main filter picked it ALL up. The post filter never had any in it. Soooo yea the filters do a great job of stopping suspended stuff. Sorry your dealer down there sucks!


----------



## WahooKatcher (Sep 1, 2007)

Yea. Its Mechanics like these guys that make the rest of us look bad. Hate to hear about your issue with them.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

The new strokes suck and I am sure the next one will too. Dad traded his on a surburban cause it ran like **** with no power, my BIL truck keeps filling the cab with exhaust smell and quit shifting into high gear the 3rd day he had it. 08 and 09 are there year models


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Part of the reason Ford didn't go broke was warranty claim denials on their fabulous 6.0. Google 6.0 Powerchoke class action suit. Lots of unhappy people... Heard they are having a nationwide party when the last one gets out of warranty.
http://www.google.com/search?source...46US246&q=ford+powerstroke+class+action+suits


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Newbomb Turk said:


> Part of the reason Ford didn't go broke was warranty claim denials on their fabulous 6.0. Google 6.0 Powerchoke class action suit. Lots of unhappy people... Heard they are having a nationwide party when the last one gets out of warranty.
> http://www.google.com/search?source...46US246&q=ford+powerstroke+class+action+suits


They did not deny any claims that I have had.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

boom you're a lucky one man! I've seen more than a few denied and once that happens it's a losing fight!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

boyk007 said:


> boom you're a lucky one man! I've seen more than a few denied and once that happens it's a losing fight!


Maybe it has been that I dont chip my trucks or something, but I have been fortunate. One of my trucks just rolled 100k so I will be paying for the next egr cooler myself.
Do you own a ford diesel?


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

I went to the shop this morning when I got off of work to pick up my truck and talk to the service manager. When I got there he asked what could he do for me? My reply was simple.....tell me why in the world are you talking about charging me $13,000.00 to fix my new truck? He stated once again that there were CONTAMINANTS in my fuel.:headknock I then asked him what contaminants? Where is the sample you pulled? Where is the diesel fuel analysis report? Where is the engine diagnostic report? The sample they pulled was on the floor behind me in a plastic Coke bottle! As for the diesel fuel analysis report, he said they didn't do one. He said all fuel analysis are based stricktly off of visual inspection for suspended solids and water. ***!!! I then made sure I was understanding him correctly by asking that Ford would not warranty diesel engines with water or suspended solids in the fuel? He said that that was correct! FORD WILL NOT WARRANTY DIESEL ENGINES WITH ANY VISUAL AMOUNTS OF WATER OR SUSPENDED SOLIDS IN FUEL! I then asked what was the point of the freaking engineer to even design a engine with two fuel filters and a water separator! I then told him that this is south Texas and with our climate there is not a diesel fuel tank or any other fuel tank for that matter that doesn't sweat, and sweat then turns to water in fuel. He agreed but said his hands were tied. He said Ford requires them to send all parts replaced associated with the fuel system to them for analysis when warranty is involved, and if it is found that suspended solids or water was in the system the dealer foots the bill. I told him that I wanted to take the truck with me and get a few more opinions. He agreed to let me do so but not before telling me that he could black list me for refusing service for a fuel related issue, which would VOID my diesel engine warranty with Ford forever! Nothing like a good threat by the local Ford dealer trying to take you for 13 g's to get your morning started off right.:hairout: When I got home, I pulled my own sample in a clean glass jar and it looked nothing like what was in the Coke bottle at the shop. There were about 5 very small pieces of debris/dirt and what appeared to be a couple water droplets. Nothing that I can see causing a major problem, or that the filters wouldn't catch. So that is where I stand for now! Headed to get a second opinion............... Thanks again for taking the time to read, I know I can get a bit long winded but DANG I'm mad!!!!!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

HOW MAD ARE YOU? LMAO


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Ask him to get a fuel sample after and down line of the fuel filter system.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

wow, that crazy. May want to try and get in touch with Ford directly and see what their position is on this.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I hear a scam from BOBBY FORD... Wanting to make $$$ off of people. I bought my 06 F250 from them and would NEVER buy another thing from them. I say get legal advice on this. Also may keep everything in writing on the threats he made of black balling you from getting your truck done there at BOBBY FORD, or any other ford place. What a TOOL for treating a customer like that. I would definately pull 3 or 4 samples. Date them, and put the time on them and have them analyzed. 

They took me for a few bucks on some BS when i HAD my 250. After that incident i never went back.

If interested in bringing it down here i have some good friends at Ron Carter. PM me and i will get you a contact for them if you want.


----------



## slmc (May 21, 2004)

Friend of mine had the exact same problem with his '08 Dodge. Not long after he bought it he took it to Mac Haik where he bought it because the check engine light was on. They said it was water in the fuel that was not covered by the warrenty and it would be $18,000 to fix it. Took it to another dealer and they said it was a common problem with the new Cummins and replaced some sensors. Hasn't had a problem since. Don't know about Ford, but I know Dodge has an indicator light that shows water in the fuel.


----------



## Matty White Boot (Dec 23, 2009)

I would sign anything for anybody at anytime and include my picture next to a statement that says, "Bobby Ford- Scum of Braz Co for Decades!"

I had one of the wonderful 6.0's, thus owned a few EGR's, amongst other nonsense money-making BS that Ford puts on these newest, latest, and greatest, super high power, POS diesels, but the one that got me the most was the EGR at 101,000 miles- WHAT you say- yeah for those 1,000 extra-precious miles I got to buy that EGR cooler myself!
...along with about $500 worth of "shop costs" i.e. filters/fluids/ disposal fees, etc. that they claimed to be 'normal and customary'

I have since had numerous encounters with friends, family, coworkers, and perfect strangers with similar experiences- I now own a GM product like my Dad always told me I should and haven't had the least bit of trouble out of it or the people that service it!

Makes you wonder if you couldn't enlighten the citizens of Brazoria Co. who have yet to be taken advantage of, but are thinking of making that mistake in the future by buying from these numb-nutz! -I think the section in the local paper (The Facts) is 'Acclaim and a Shame' or maybe this is a BBB kinda thing???

Nevertheless- I feel ur pain brother!


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

I hate people who try to rip you off...just fix my car right tell me the truth and you will have a repeat customer....is it that hard


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Well I recently went thru similar experience with 4.6 liter ford engine...vehicle set up for about a year....Water and or condensation formed in the tank...Ruined tank, electric fuel pump, clogged lines, filters and injectors...Installed new tank, tank lines, fuel pump in tank, purged lines from tank to motor, cleaned injectors,,,used all ne parts from ford parts counter and local mechanic labor...Total cost was around $2,000...

Contact attorney would be my suggestion...


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

They roo-roo'ed me years ago, I've never been back.
Heard numerous horror stories since.
Hope the second opinion is better news for you.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I got a good one still 03 7.3. It would take a heck of an offer for me to sale this truck knowing the poor quality the new diesel are.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Its not as much the engines (the 6.0 had probs initially that were largely ironed out by later production) as it is shoddy dealerships not knowing what to do and sick of doing 'free' warranty work. The pay rates for warranty vs customer pay are drastically different.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

6.0 i have has had the egr blown out and fixed numerous time. It is screwing up again, but I have to pay for it myself, again.

covert ford (tried) to get the ford rep to pay, but I was applying at the end of the month and Ford only allocated x number of claims a month after warranty is denied. had i taken it in at the beginning of the month, they supposedly would have paid.

i don't believe any of this bs.

does anyone know of the diesel mechanics in seguin, tx? brothers? I heard they are really good.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

jt2hunt said:


> 6.0 i have has had the egr blown out and fixed numerous time. It is screwing up again, but I have to pay for it myself, again.
> 
> covert ford (tried) to get the ford rep to pay, but I was applying at the end of the month and Ford only allocated x number of claims a month after warranty is denied. had i taken it in at the beginning of the month, they supposedly would have paid.
> 
> ...


Save yourself some money and do a full EGR delete if your doing it yourself and never worry about it again


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

I bought a used 6.0 about 6 months ago. Went to rotate the tires the other day and realized I had wheel locking lug nuts, of course no key in the glove box or anywhere for that matter. I called bobby ford and asked if they could help me out, and just take the nut off each wheel and put a new stock nut on. They transfered me to 100 different people on the phone and I kept telling them my situation over and over what I wanted to do. Some guy would say they have they wheel keys the next person said they didnt..... I ended up going by there, they took a brief look at it and asked me if I bought it from them. Of course I didnt, then they told me they couldnt do it. I took it by discount tire, they popped the four nuts off and didnt ask for a dime. 

When I am ready one day to maybe by a new ford, it will not be from them. I just get a bad vibe from them.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

boomgoon said:


> Maybe it has been that I dont chip my trucks or something, but I have been fortunate. One of my trucks just rolled 100k so I will be paying for the next egr cooler myself.
> Do you own a ford diesel?


yep sure do.....9 more payments and it's a done deal!! It'll be christmas come september!!


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

*F*ix 
*O*r 
*R*epair 
*D*aily


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

UPDATE:

Picked up my truck a few days ago from the second shop. They said they found no issues with the engine, after running all the test that they are capable of running. They did retreive a code from the check engine light I had lit, which was for low fuel pressure. They said they tested the fuel pressure and everything checked good. The tech said it was possible that I had a plugged filter, and that when I changed them it alieviated the problem. They put about 50 miles on it at the shop with the computer hooked up starting and stoping the engine to see if the problem could be reproduced, with no sign of the issue. I drove I to the shop the other day after changing the filters with no issues. At this time there is about 400 miles with no issues, both city and highway. Not sure if that was the problem or not, but it appears to be at this time.







Looks like good o'l Bobby Ford was trying to charge me 13 g's to replace $70.00 worth of fuel filters.







You can bet one thing I will never set foot on Bobby Fords lot again, and I darn sure won't ever buy another vehichle from them. IMHO they are the biggest bunch of crooks and frauds I have ever come across. My only hope is that the other 5 or 6 poor souls (maybe more now) that had their trucks in there for the "same thing" didn't fork over the cash. The second shop said it didn't even look like Bobby Ford had put my truck on the computer to pull the code, as it had not been reset. Oh and by the way the second shop pulled a fuel sample and said there were no traces of conatminants, IMAGINE THAT!


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

If any of you guys have ford diesel issues feel free to p..m. me Ive worked on diesels
for 20years & worked for ford for 19 years.Im fixing to leave ford after 19 years & open my own shop in baytown after all the legal paper work gets done.


----------



## camo77566 (Nov 4, 2008)

It is amazing that Bobby Ford stays in business, they SUCK!. I tried to buy from them twice and glad I didn't. I was always a Ford guy, but we just bought my wife a Chevy Traverse and I am very impressed. I think once I'm done with my F-150 I will be buying a GM. Sorry to hear you went through all that, but it is not surprising at all!


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I learned that lesson many years ago but,*

we all have to learn the hard way.:headknock


camo77566 said:


> It is amazing that Bobby Ford stays in business, they SUCK!. I tried to buy from them twice and glad I didn't. I was always a Ford guy, but we just bought my wife a Chevy Traverse and I am very impressed. I think once I'm done with my F-150 I will be buying a GM. Sorry to hear you went through all that, but it is not surprising at all!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow can't believe this is the same place I've done business with the last 15 years, and 5 vehicles.
Had a couple minor issues but no more than anywhere else. They are alot better than the BMW dealer that is for sure.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

glad you got it fixed. I just posted about bobby ford in another post. They are a pos dealership. I had the same problem with them. They wouldn't repair it but another dealership had no problems.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Wow, this story sounds just like my Dodge 5.9 with Spring Dodge. Sounds like a scam the dealers are pulling to get money. They told me the same story and told me I had better contact my insurance company for this one. I took it to Allen Samuels in Katy and they fixed a $70 part under warranty. I guess if I ever have a problem that big again it pays to pull it out of there and get a second opinion.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Funny how the car maker gets slammed for a-hole dealers like Bobby Ford and Champion Ford of katy, tx, both of which SUCK.

I would not be caught dead driving a GM product of any kind after the bailout, same goes for a chrysler product. Until they pay back all the bailout money, plus interest to the american people, they get no business. At least Ford did not take the money. They did have a real crappy deal with Navistar with the early 6.0s, but by the later years things got better. The 6.4 is the last ever Ford/Navistar partnership. The 6.7 is a tested beast from ford and ford alone. That should be pretty amazing. It might have one rough year as testing isnt the same as real life, but you can bet your butt that it'll be the best diesel out there--as good as they can be anyways with the EPA screwing up diesels.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Ford didn't take a bailout because of all the customers they rip off with warranty denials. Read the Triton thread. 316 pages of customers bailed them out paying for repairs.... The 6.7 a tested beast hahahahahah just like the "Ford alone" Triton. Weren't they going to same it the scorpion or something? I'm sure it will come back and sting you just like the others... I guess if you buy one, don't take it to rickie bobby for repair..


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

More likely a case of an inept or an inexperienced diesel mechanic at Bobby Ford rather than out right fraud. Most service managers don't know squat about diesel engines. They rely on what they are told by the mechanic. Small town dealerships generally don't get enough business to keep a good diesel mechanic busy enough to keep him around. He also will not get the experience that he would get at a busier shop. I have had a number of issues with different dealerships in the greater Houston area with our Ford diesels and have found in my experience that Chastang's Bayou City Ford on 610 has been the most reliable dealer for this type of work. They have repaired numeous complaints for us after other Dealerships have had a couple shots at them.


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

So you've had bad experiences with them since day 1? Please tell all of us that this is only day 2 right? Why do people always go back to the shop that screws them? I had a z car shop in Miami for ten years and had loyal customers based on the truth. Some of them left because they thought that one high dollar repair was an attempt to rip them off but they soon came back because the "other" shop always had high dollar repairs. If you're having issues every time you go to get your truck repaired at a certain shop GO SOMEPLACE ELSE! I hardly did any advertising for my place, all my business came from 
referrals. If you want to find a good shop you have to ask people where they get their trucks fixed and go there. Big advertising is done because they don't get recommended. BTW sorry about your truck issues.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Glad you got it fixed. By the way looky what I found.
http://www.bbb.org/houston/business...-cars/bobby-ford-inc-in-richwood-tx-13001857/

I would follow through and file a bbb complaint at bbb.org. You will save at least 1 person from Booby ford screwing them.

They have an F rating.


----------



## GafftopDave (Aug 4, 2005)

*GM service is no better*

I've got a 94 6.5 TD 290K
Twice a week, on the morning commute, maybe 10 minutes into the trip...it would die and not restart....spin over fine, but not fire. Then 15 minutes later it fires up and runs the next 3 or 4 days like there was never anything wrong.
I drop it off at Champion Chevy...first they call and ask, "we noticed the fuel tank is full, did this start happening since your last fill up"?
NO
a week later they call, "we're not seeing any stalling issues, and it's not setting any codes, we did clean your filter canister, it was dirty, that may solve your stalling problem". 
then went on to tell me, "you have a leaking master cylinder, front rotors are warped, and you have leaking axel seal...you want to get that repaired"?

are you kidding me.....that's why its stalling?

OK, your right I do have a driver side axel leak.
but it's not the master cylinder leaking, it's the hydroboost controller....the front rotors and pads are new, the vibration you feel under hard braking is the rear drums not the front rotors..that's why you don't feel any vibration in the steering wheel. Here's your $90 diagonstic fee...give me my keys.

I'm out almost another $300 on car rental, and worse...my truck is still hosed....I can't drive a truck in city traffic that's gonna take an unannounced 20 minute break every 3rd or 4th morning.

So I get on the internet find owners with the same symptoms
dieselplace.com 
I actually make contact with a guy who's a true specialist on the 6.5, I give him a credit card number, he send's me a box of parts. 10:00am the next morning the box arrives, by 11:00am I had the truck back together and have not experienced a stall since.

Come on GM.....this is your product, if there's a known common failure on certain models...you should know what they are.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Well back to the shop







After putting over 500 miles on the truck after the second shop said there was nothing wrong with it with no problems at all, the problem showed back up Fri. night on the way home from dinner. I was sitting at a stop light, and when I took off she fell flat on her face. I was only a mile or so from the house, so I just limped it home. I took it to the shop I have been on a waiting list for (Gulf Coast Ford) Sat. morning, about 15 miles down the road with no issues.







They said they would start on it this morning, hopefully they can reproduce the problem and correctly diagnose it. If they call and say there is nothing wrong or give me the contaminated fuel **** it is off to the Dodge dealership I go for a fully loaded mega cab. I am tired of this ****! Hopefully they get it figured out.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Your truck falling on it's face from take off. 

Does this happen only when wet/damp outside? I have had this happen when entering freeway it would fall on it's face and puke white smoke for about 3-5 seconds then clear but only happens when raining/wet/damp and not everytime.

Hopefully you can sell that pile and get into something new without losing your arse.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Just talked to the shop! The service rep said they have the truck fixed,







and that one of the EGT sensors was intermitently failing high (100 deg. above max allowed) causing the engine to go into limp mode. This makes more sense to me than the contaminated fuel BS that Bobby Ford was trying to feed me.







At least the shop today actually got the problem to repeat, and computer diagnosed it and fixed something. The folks around here said Gulf Coast Ford was the place to take it, looks like they may have been right. Hopefully it is fixed for good this time, we will see.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have had several customers tell me their engines (Powerstrokes) failed because of '"bad fuel". Just an FYI if it is indeed bad fuel, turn it into your auto insurance carrier.

This is another very good reason to NOT buy a Ford Truck with a diesel engine.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> I have had several customers tell me their engines (Powerstrokes) failed because of '"bad fuel". Just an FYI if it is indeed bad fuel, turn it into your auto insurance carrier.
> 
> This is another very good reason to NOT buy a Ford Truck with a diesel engine.


I'd say your customers are wrong and took it to a crappy shop to get that diagnosis. Fuel has to be pretty freaking horrendous to destroy an engine......and you hear about a lot of claims because even one station will involve hundreds of trucks of 'bad fuel'


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

SaltyTX said:


> I'd say your customers are wrong and took it to a crappy shop to get that diagnosis. Fuel has to be pretty freaking horrendous to destroy an engine......and you hear about a lot of claims because even one station will involve hundreds of trucks of 'bad fuel'


Yea I questioned it to, but after sending out a claims adjuster, and him telling me engine had suffered "catastrophic" failure we paid him about $14,000 to replace his engine.

Litigation is pending against the retail fuel supplier.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> Yea I questioned it to, but after sending out a claims adjuster, and him telling me engine had suffered "catastrophic" failure we paid him about $14,000 to replace his engine.
> 
> Litigation is pending against the retail fuel supplier.


Hmmmm, insurance claims and lawyers to fix a truck? It sounds like you'd be better off in a guberment motors anyway. 
sad2sm


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

boomgoon said:


> Hmmmm, insurance claims and lawyers to fix a truck? It sounds like you'd be better off in a guberment motors anyway.
> sad2sm


I agree that Ford had a design issue and that it was not caused by bad fuel, but, that was the stand Ford took. I also think it should not be an insurance matter, but, the insruance company paid the claim under Comprehensive because it was caused by something other than a latent defect.

Sorry, but, as bad as Ford may be on their Diesels, GM is out of the question in my books until they repay every penny of the handout they took, which, will be never....


----------

